# I NEED HEADS



## bcb00 (Jan 9, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a shop to port and polish my head? I'm in the Mid West and everyone seems to be afraid of Nissans. Also, what is the largest exaust pipe I can put under my car? And one more, 4-2-1 headers or 4-1?


----------



## biohazard (Apr 20, 2004)

well what do u want? high end or low end with ur headers?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

biohazard said:


> well what do u want? high end or low end with ur headers?



actually i was thinking of what kind of header to get, i want more low end power with mine, thanks


----------



## bcb00 (Jan 9, 2005)

Low end. It'll never go 200 mph, but I want it to get to 80 fast!


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

bcb00 said:


> Low end. It'll never go 200 mph, but I want it to get to 80 fast!


well sry i aint tryin to race my car on no track, maybe stoplight to stoplight for these punks round here who think there cavi is fast. and looks, and 1 more question for someone who knows, after i buy headers should i get that header wrap stuff? i was readin that it obviously decreases heat under hood, does it add any power?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A good 4-2-1 header is always the way to go for the KA24 on the street, so that you can take advantage of the great low to mid range power. I would only recommend a port & polish if you have done all the other head parts like Jim Wolf Technology S1 Cams, Springs, and Retainers or Colt Stage 2 Cams and Springs. A multi-angle valve job will give you a better bang for the buck than a full port and polish. Besides, in an N/A application you really need to be running at least 11:1 compression in order to take advantage of the higher flow which a good P&P job would provide. But if you really want a really good job done expect to pay ~$2K plus the cost of the 1mm larger valves that Ferrea sells. The largest pipe for a N/A car would be 2 1/4". Also make sure the exhaust has a resonator in the mid pipe or else the exhaust sound gets annoying.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

after i buy headers should i get that header wrap stuff? i was readin that it obviously decreases heat under hood, does it add any power?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Just get the ceramic coated headers instead of wrapping them.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

but i aint got much money i got a fiancee and a kid on da way, and i can get OBX stainless 4-2-1 headers for 200 shipped, then the wrap is only 35.00, thats why im gon do this. cuz off of ebay i can get a whole exhaust from headers to high flow cat to bolt on stainless cat back for 500


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

any links for any of these headers? im thinking on getting some...any good sugestions either? best deals? can you really feel the difference too? thanks.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

not sure bout the power feel but go to www.ebay.com and search 93 97 header and quite a few will come up.


----------

